# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Anyone see the TV show on Private Islands yesterday?? Sir Richard bought Necker in 1978 for 200k...The couple that sold it to him,needeed cash to go build a strip mall in The States...How sad is that?

## Peter NJ

Anyone see the TV show on Private Islands yesterday?? Sir Richard bought Necker in 1978 for 200k...The couple that sold it to him,needeed cash to go build a strip mall in The States...How sad is that?? Today Necker is booked solid for the next 5 years...At 25k a day..They leave 4 days a month open for repairs..They also featured a Dr from NY  who owns Guana and just bought I believe Normand,both in the BVI's..Must be nice..

----------


## ReneeRash

Selling a private island to build a strip mall, that IS sad. Wow 25K a day to stay there? That's incredible! I would have to have good  medicare supplement insurance  when they presented me with that kind of bill, otherwise I would keel over dead on the spot from shock. Obviously it's a place for the elite. *Sob* I'm so jealous!

----------


## JoshA

Necker is the furthest island in the photo. Can you see the pagoda-like structure on the hill? I believe that's Sir Richard's favorite place to stay there. That's the North Sound of Virgin Gorda in the foreground. We didn't stay at Necker but I was very happy with our accomodations at Biras Creek last January. The photo was taken from a hilltop on its property.

----------


## LindaP

Josh, do they still have the dingy boats they give you to tour around all the islands? My husband and I had a picnic on Necker.....and I can see Saba Rock , and did you go to the "Sand Bar" resto, that was so much fun!!!! What a great photo!

----------


## JEK

Take tour   . . . .


http://www.neckerisland.virgin.com/en/necker_island

----------


## LindaP

Also, Peter.....in the Grenadines, Petit St Vicent was recently sold from (the late) Haze and Lynn Richardson(she moved to Florida).......to Phil Stephenson and partner; Robin Paterson from Texas. (He a "former" lawyer, and oil entrepreneur. Or thats how they were described in a letter sent out to all former clients of the island.
 Don't know the price though.

----------


## JoshA

Yes, Linda, they still give you whalers to dink around the islands. Also 4 or 5 varieties of sailing craft. We sailed close to Necker but didn't go onto their beaches. I didn't think you were allowed to go there for a picnic without a $25,000 deposit. Maybe you are thinking of Prickly Pear or Mosquito? And, yes, the Beach Bar is neat. You should see what they are doing at Oil Nut Bay!

----------


## Peter NJ

Josh that is a great pic!

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, Peter. Gotta get back there. So many islands ...

----------


## ReneeRash

Nice picture JoshA! I want to go there right now (life is SO unfair! ;-))

----------


## LindaP

Hey Josh, just catching up now (after Aruba)....it was definately Necker, but I guess we weren't there long enough to get caught. I heard rumors that the Royal "honeymoon" may take place there!!!!
      When's your next trip?

----------


## JoshA

Next trip to BVI? No plans yet.
Next trip? Taking my Valentine to Richmond this weekend. :) 
Next trip to the Caribbean? Antigua in a few weeks.
Next trip to Europe? Spain in September.

----------


## LindaP

Awesome Josh, keep up those travels........we have a few planned ourselves, and we are waiting to see if our son goes back to Chile this summer again; if so, this time we go, and probably in September.
       Have fun this weekend!

----------

